# Fisher XLT-20 vs. Goldak 777?



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

I'm sort of in the market for a leak detector but can't afford a new Metrotech or Fisher XLT-30 so I'm looking at older equipment. I don't want to buy a low priced/bargain detector just so it's new. I'd rather have something that used to be state-of-the-art but is still a quality product. If you were to choose between the Goldak and an older Fisher, which would you buy? I'm very familiar with the Goldak but never used any Fisher stuff.









Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

I think I paid $ 1300 for my XLT 30, and it was like new.


----------



## rocksteady (Oct 8, 2008)

Right now I'm dealing with a sub $1,000 budget so that's why I ruled out the XLT-30. That's why I'm looking at those 2 models.

How do you like the XLT-30? Do you know the major differences between it and the older models?




Paul


----------



## SlickRick (Sep 3, 2009)

rocksteady said:


> Right now I'm dealing with a sub $1,000 budget so that's why I ruled out the XLT-30. That's why I'm looking at those 2 models.
> 
> How do you like the XLT-30? Do you know the major differences between it and the older models?
> 
> ...


I don't know the difference in the 2. I had a XLT 20 at one time. New and improved I guess.


----------

